

Nigeria denies Bill Gates visa - eposts
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/stupid/nigeria-asks-if-bill-gates-is-a-mooch-307889.php

======
axiom
The article implies there was some conscious intent on the part of the
government to deny Bill Gates his visa. Much more likely is that Gates' staff
sent in a standard application through the Nigerian immigration department,
the clerk looked at the forms - he doesn't know who this Bill Gates guy is -
decided "hmmm... looks like this application is incomplete" and then sent it
back with a big red rejection stamp on it.

No implied message on the part of the Nigerian government, just standard
bureaucratic silliness.

You all know the old Napoleon quote.

------
nanijoe
Interesting tidbit here..The Nigerian president's son works for Microsoft.
He's also a pretty prominent blogger..Check him out here.

<http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/>

